# Funny chicken videos



## aussiechickenfan (Jul 22, 2013)

New member here, always keen to find funny chicken videos to share with my kids (and for myself!)

Please post some that you like! Here's one i got sent today.






Its so funny and cute!


----------



## val (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is my own called chicken polo! Enjoy.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's one of my faves...


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Loved all those! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

val said:


> Here is my own called chicken polo! Enjoy.
> 
> Chickie Polo - YouTube


Cute! He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Loved the videos!


----------



## val (Jul 28, 2013)

I have one more to share that is sure to make everyone laugh!






Enjoy!


----------



## Pancakes (Aug 1, 2013)

Sat here laughing at breakfast time in England


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Best YT vid...ever! This gal is the funniest!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Bee, that was Awesome! Oh, and very true!!


----------



## Spoon (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but I thought I would post mine.


----------

